# Dummy eggs in stores?



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

So i need fake eggs but shipping to buy them online is so crazy,lol.....for such a cheap thing id like to find them in a store.have any of you bought them in stores? do small wooden balls works? and what size?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Kailey lane said:


> So i need fake eggs but shipping to buy them online is so crazy,lol.....for such a cheap thing id like to find them in a store.have any of you bought them in stores? do small wooden balls works? and what size?


You know what, Kaily? I BET there would be a MEMBER with EXTRA dummy eggs who would be willing to help you out!!

How about it guys???

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

awww well one member wanted to but shipping once again is so insane......like 13$ i would feel so horrible if someone paid that for me to have eggs that is too much for someone to pay,unless theres a member in MI in my area that has eggs? its a shot


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

How many fake eggs do you need?
I have extras I can mail you for free depending on how many you need.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

heh
Shi can tell you im good for mailing people stuff and not wanting money


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

awwww thats soooo freakin sweet of you,i only need 2..i have one indoor hen


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Kailley-This is a Sad statement-Keeping birds is no longer cheap..Thats just one reason us older folks--living on a fixed income are leaving the sport. Along with all the club-combine dues--shipping costs-Training costs-has caused other long time flyers to cut back to just a very few birds. It is getting hard to find 5 members to ship races.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I just use chicken eggs. I have a variety of sizes of chickens, so the 'dummy' eggs are free here  It's been a while since I've had a good supply of bantam eggs being laid, so for the past few years I just use the large brown eggs my sex-links lay. They don't mind the big egg, and sit on it until it hatches out a little chick  Other things like small light bulbs (like you'd put in a nitelight), and golf balls work. I've put one of those little light bulbs under a pair of male doves before. They enjoyed sitting on the egg, probably thinking "FINALLY someone in this relationship lays an egg!"  LOL.
Basically anything round and small enough, haha. And I've proved it doesn't have to be white either.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Sometimes you can find the pigeon size wooden eggs at craft stores


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Find a bit of clay, mold it to the size you want bake it paint it white. It may be heavy, but they wont pick it up. Thats all I use, Clay is free and easy.
Dave


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Find a bit of clay, mold it to the size you want bake it paint it white. It may be heavy, but they wont pick it up. Thats all I use, Clay is free and easy.
> Dave


" ditto'!!!!


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

I just use rocks it's got my birds convinced


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Sometimes you can find the pigeon size wooden eggs at craft stores


That's what I've been using. I get the 1" round wooden balls at the craft store. A dozen in a bag for about $3.
But at the rate my birds are laying eggs I think I'm going to start collecting rocks or boiling and coloring eggs!


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Find a bit of clay, mold it to the size you want bake it paint it white. It may be heavy, but they wont pick it up. Thats all I use, Clay is free and easy.
> Dave


 

were does a person get free clay?


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

so i found two of those little light bulbs that fit night-lites.i took her out and switched um,she came back and sat right back on them i was worried she wouldn't like them but she fell for it.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Here in Ne. you can go to any construction site, we have clay all over. Or go to the craft store shouldn't coast much.
Dave


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

if you can get a small round foam ball from the craft store they will lay on them. pigeons will even lay on white painted round smooth rocks!!!!


----------

